# close up of my butcher belt bandoleer courtesy of Bill the Butcher aka Chef Niloc



## sachem allison

I have received numerous request for pictures and a source of where i got my belt from, so here you go. I will let Colin fill in the details. I do believe this was one of his practice pieces. I currently have three cooks brandishing different versions of Colin's work. they love them and the customers love them also. Those that don't run away in terror.


----------



## Miles

Amazing!


----------



## sachem allison

When I first went to culinary school my chef used to have a belt very much like that, nobody paid much attention or gave it any thought, but i did. I would watch him once a week oiling it and taking care of it like it was an old friend. Well, chef noticed that I was taking and interest in it and it became my job to take care of his knives and the scabbard. He said that he had it for over 60 years and that it was given to him by one of Escoffiers apprentices, who recieved it from Escoffier himself. Everyone in Escoffier's kitchen used to wear them. Unfortunately, times have changed and you don't see them any more . I spotted a similar one on one of Colin's posts, he had it stuffed full of Burkes and a Nenox of all things. It brought back memories, I contacted him to find out where he got it and low and behold he actually made it. The rest as they say is history. Most of my kitchen staff now have them.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Yea the butcher belt thing is what got me started in leather work ( great another hobby to add to the list). I wanted one but could not get any of the sheath makers to make me one. After trying I found out why, not easy to sew threw 3/4" of horse hide and I don't think most machines can do it? Hours and hours of work. It took me a few try's to get a design down that worked (like 5or so, about 2 years). When I first posted these everyone thought I was nuts (shut your mouth Dave I know your thinking it), I was shocked when someone else wanted one! As sad those are practice or early ones that I had siting around. I'm still learning, not anywhere close to pro work yet but getting better. This is my set up, belt took longer then the sheath, think this took me 3-4 months to make. Other is the last one I made. Side note leather working tools are addictive just like knives, and custom ones just as hard to get. Being me I think my collection of leather tools might match my knife collection.
































P.s. please note I do not take orders for my leather work. May be some day, but I see it being hard making a livening off of leather work, or knife makeing, don't know how you all do it? If you think of it it's like getting paied snout .50 a hour for your work.
I'm not good enough to charge for what I make
I can't stick to any turn around time, I'm slow.

Anyway thanks again for posting this, still makes me smile that you got a kitchen full of butcher belt lovers!


----------



## zitangy

Anyway thanks again for posting this, still makes me smile that you got a kitchen full of butcher belt lovers![/QUOTE]

I have always respected people who make their own tools and gadgets with their hands..

I have always imagined that the strap to the leather belt would have been lower as the knife handle at hip level will be a bit high... you know like the pistol holsters in the cowboy movies.... always ready for a quick draw...

With Zero experience in leather works, couldn't even make one to save my life.. Will look for a custom leather maker..

Thanks for the lovely pics adn I do believe that there are more people like us who loves the "kitchen cowboy" 
concept...

rgds

david


----------



## Chef Niloc

No your right, that's why I made the belt to go with it. It's patterned off of a old west "ranger style" gun belt. If you look close you can see the double set of straps, thats so it hangs around the hips. It's 3.25" wide and 1/4" thick, that's what lets a belt hold the extra weight. Kind of like a carpenters or cops belt, but better. The 2nd strap/belt attached gives a much more comfortable fit while still letting the holster/sheath/ tools hang lower. The 3.25" also gives back support. If you look at " Bill the butchers" belt in the movie "gangs of NY" his tapers and gets even wider at the lower back, with straps to tighten it in the back. Looks a lot cooler then the nylon back supporting belt/suspender combo you see the guys wearing at home depo don't-ya-think:cool2:

So your right, I'm a knife slinger :doublethumbsup:

P.s I know that's way T.M.I than any of you wanted to read on gun belt physics/ history


----------



## mano

Pictures of the belts without you two mooks wearing them is like pictures of a bikini with no babe inside. Well, not exactly, but you get the point.


----------



## jackslimpson

Man, that thing looks like something out of "Gangs of New York". 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## tkern

I feel like there should be a video of someone tossing you an onion, whipping the knife out, slicing it in half, twirling the knife and sliding it back into the holster.


----------



## Twistington

Damn, i need to make myself a butcher belt that i can wear around the apartment... something that is so over the top for a home cook with a ~9m2 kitchen. 

How thick leather did you use for the belt, sheats etc?


----------



## WillC

I love it, its the business. I might make one for when I'm grinding blades.


----------



## sachem allison

tkern said:


> I feel like there should be a video of someone tossing you an onion, whipping the knife out, slicing it in half, twirling the knife and sliding it back into the holster.



I may have actually done that:scratchhead:


----------



## Dave Martell

I love this whole subject and have always loved the idea of Colin walking through the kitchen wearing his belt while kicking ass on the line. Colin is course nuts and that adds to the whole image I have in my head. LOL 

Oh BTW, one of the coolest things I've ever seen is a vintage lamb splitter in a hanging leather belt sheath that Ryan owns. I can't imagine wearing that myself but it's one of the coolest vintage knife set ups that I've ever seen.


----------



## mpukas

Now that's way cool - absolutely love it!!! When I first started poking around these sites and found Colin's thread on his knife collection, I was just as smitten w/ his leather work on sheaths and belts as I was with his knives. Almost makes me want to work in a prefessional kitchen just so I could wear one. Almost. Actually I've been fascinated by leather work since I was a kid, but have never pursued looking into it. 

I can see getting into leather work like getting into knives and sharpening. As Colin said earlier - great, another hobby... kinda like guns and shooting - another pursuit I've intentionally stayed away from. I need more hobbies that make $$$ not take it away! :razz:


----------



## Eamon Burke

Stuff like this is why health codes need to go somewhere.

I'd love to have one of these, our kitchen is huge.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Twistington said:


> Damn, i need to make myself a butcher belt that i can wear around the apartment... something that is so over the top for a home cook with a ~9m2 kitchen.
> 
> How thick leather did you use for the belt, sheats etc?


The belt is 4 layers of 8 oz horse hide. The sheathes are between 6-9 layers 



johndoughy said:


> Stuff like this is why health codes need to go somewhere.
> 
> I'd love to have one of these, our kitchen is huge.



Health department can bust your balls for just about anything but I did design these with a few "health code" friendly features. They are fully sealed in a multi layered laminate, in the same way that richlite is made, can even be run threw the dishwasher. The bottoms are not sewn shut so moisture can drain. So I'm not saying there "OK", but they are.


----------



## sachem allison

i don't know of any health code that says you can't have a leather sheath for your knives. they just say that items need to be easily cleaned.


----------



## sachem allison

http://www.chefdepot.net/graphics18/chef_knife_holster.jpg
http://www.chefdepot.net/graphics18/cutleryholster.jpg


modern versions available here


----------



## Hermes7792

sachem allison said:


> http://www.chefdepot.net/graphics18/chef_knife_holster.jpg
> http://www.chefdepot.net/graphics18/cutleryholster.jpg
> 
> 
> modern versions available here



100% not nearly as awesome or beautiful!!!


----------



## sachem allison

Hermes7792 said:


> 100% not nearly as awesome or beautiful!!!



i agree with you, no love or character. Something about leather and hand craftsmanship.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yeah, but the chef depot ones can help to "normalize" this again! I'm rooting for them both!

This is awesome! Man I wish I could do this at my job. What I wouldn't do to not have to run a few hundred feet every time I need a tasting spoon, tongs, knife, or paring knife.


----------



## Bryan G.

I gotta stop looking at these damn forums you guys are killing me, like the first time Colin posted wasn't enough.

I gotta say I am all about modern and progression. I ***** hate when French trained (yes I have been French trained myself) snobs give me "Escoffier says it should be done like this. Escoffier does it like this."

My reply is Escoffier is dead first off. Second if he was alive and had the advancements we have now he'd be at the forefront of them! It's what innovators DO ... and now third. He'd still be wearing that ******* belt! I mean a beautiful woman is always a beautiful woman. So here, yea .... thanks for putting another thought in my head guys. Who's gonna find the source for this one since Coin doesn't want to take our money? I couldn't see myself wearing this everyday, but damned if I don't REAAAAALLLY want one.

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## sachem allison

johndoughy said:


> Yeah, but the chef depot ones can help to "normalize" this again! I'm rooting for them both!
> 
> This is awesome! Man I wish I could do this at my job. What I wouldn't do to not have to run a few hundred feet every time I need a tasting spoon, tongs, knife, or paring knife.


why can't you do this at your job?


----------



## Bryan G.

Because he'd scare the **** outta the paper pushers over him ... WAIT ... Yea, why can't you do this at your job?


----------



## Eamon Burke

Bryan G. said:


> Because he'd scare the **** outta the paper pushers over him ... WAIT ... Yea, why can't you do this at your job?



Exactly. My customers are kids and school faculty, and I have more bosses than the guy from Office Space. Nothing actually has to BE a certain way, it just has to LOOK a certain way.


----------



## sachem allison

johndoughy said:


> Exactly. My customers are kids and school faculty, and I have more bosses than the guy from Office Space. Nothing actually has to BE a certain way, it just has to LOOK a certain way.



You walk around with this on and you can tell them how it's going to be.lol


----------



## mr drinky

If I were a kid again, I'd want to be spanked with one of these 

k.


----------



## Bryan G.

Thank you Son. That was my point too. Put your ***** stapler in your belt too Eamon


----------



## sachem allison

yea!


----------



## sachem allison

great minds ...... you know the rest.:happymug:


----------



## Chef Niloc

johndoughy said:


> Exactly. My customers are kids and school faculty, and I have more bosses than the guy from Office Space. Nothing actually has to BE a certain way, it just has to LOOK a certain way.


I could make one look all Prada for you....can you say lady killer with a little bit of swagger:EDance2:


----------



## slowtyper

just want to pipe in and say that these are the most bad ass things I have ever seen. Well done.


----------



## Christo711

that is AWESOME story bro - I am now considering a belt...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Between Niloc's belts and Goodson's rolls, I find myself wishing I were a chef from time to time just for the gear if nothing else. Awesome.


----------



## SpikeC

+1


----------



## tkern

Never too late for a career change.


----------



## Bryan G.

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Between Niloc's belts and Goodson's rolls, I find myself wishing I were a chef from time to time just for the gear if nothing else. Awesome.



Like that stops any of you cats! Come on, some of you put my stuff to shame. Don't start making excuses on my Johnny. Excuses are for losers they say. Now go buy a Goodson roll and a custom knife! 

PS .... I wasn't joking about the source for the belts. Colin can't take our money the least he can do is pass on the design and find a source to make em, GEESH!


----------



## barramonday

They look great Chef Niloc,

I remember eating teppanyaki in 95ish Melbourne AUS, with my chef at the time.
So we stayed late and managed to get the head-chef to come over to our grill-teppan station to talk.
This chap was wearing the most awsome version of your belt, we had to quiz him on it !
He said that the buckle was the focus point , and every chef should have a unique one.
We asked were do we buy such a belt? He said ,even back home only by custom order with a.... ( Leather person ).

Loved looking at your bad-ass belts!!!

Rowan...


----------



## Chef Niloc

barramonday said:


> They look great Chef Niloc,
> 
> I remember eating teppanyaki in 95ish Melbourne AUS, with my chef at the time.
> So we stayed late and managed to get the head-chef to come over to our grill-teppan station to talk.
> This chap was wearing the most awsome version of your belt, we had to quiz him on it !
> He said that the buckle was the focus point , and every chef should have a unique one.
> We asked were do we buy such a belt? He said ,even back home only by custom order with a.... ( Leather person ).
> 
> Loved looking at your bad-ass belts!!!
> 
> Rowan...



Out of the few rigs that I have custom made and sold were to Japanese hibachi chef and a BBQ pit boss.




Johnny.B.Good said:


> Between Niloc's belts and Goodson's rolls, I find myself wishing I were a chef from time to time just for the gear if nothing else. Awesome.



Summer BBQ can be fun...and scary for the neighbor....bet your darters new boyfriend will be on his best behavior to!


----------



## Miles

Absolutely love those! The rest of the staff already think I'm nuts where knives are concerned. It would blow their minds if I ever strapped one of those on for a shift. Hmm...


----------

